# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > برنامه نویسی Matlab >  eror :F=(omega) 2/pi...

## SEZAR.CO

سلام 
من در matlab تازه کارم
در پروژه زیر باید بگم جای سه خالی چی بگذارم
ولی خط 5 ایراد میگیره
با تشکرphoto5958548859095460459.jpg

----------

